# Is there ever anything good on the Sci Fi channel?



## AE35Unit (Jul 4, 2008)

I know there used to be stuff like Ray Bradbury theatre but i've not seen that for a while,and whenever i turn it on its just garbage on,Lois and Clarke  re runs etc. Surely there must be something worth keeping the channel for? Is there a certain time when the good stuff is on or is it all bad?


----------



## Perpetual Man (Jul 4, 2008)

There's still a Sci-Fi Channel?

(Okay I know there is really but I can't help but agree with AR35Unit - can't remember the last time I looked at it, let alone tried to watch it)


----------



## The Ace (Jul 4, 2008)

Worthless junk, and now they're even putting in horror films in the late slots.  Just kill the sodding thing off before it loses all dignity.


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2008)

This is the UK version we are discussing, not to be confused with the US version that has original programming. When it first started up in 1995 it was a free-to-view channel. For about four weeks solid, it showed _Star Trek: Wrath of Khan_ every night at 9pm. Tell me, it just must have improved on that?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 4, 2008)

Dave said:


> For about four weeks solid, it showed _Star Trek: Wrath of Khan_ every night at 9pm. Tell me, it just must have improved on that?



Err,no! Star Trek would be an improvement! I wish some rich sf fan or author would buy it and say 'Look,lets put some proper sf on,ok?  The fans deserve it'
Oh if only!


----------



## Quokka (Jul 5, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of difference between the different sci-fi channels, do you have the wrestling on it in the UK or was that America? Thankfully it's on another channel in Australia.

It's usually pretty dire over here as well but there's the odd bit of watchable TV. Haven't seen Lois and Clarke on it yet, all the Star Treks (barring the original), Buffy, Angel, Charmed are on pretty much constant rotation. Recently they have been showing the 80's series V which was a bit of a laugh, I liked the first few series of X-files and Jericho has just started which is cool because I missed the last of it on TV before.

The movies are usually disapointing, they had some ok ones on before like Tremors etc then this month its 'ALL NEW MOVIES' meaning straight to TV CGI rubbish. I started watching Komodo vs Cobra which was just horrible and I haven't bothered with any of the others. I just wish they'd do a run of older sci-fi movies, luckily the ABC often shows them as late night movies things like The Incredible Shrinking Man, Them, Invaders from Mars, The Day The Earth Stood Still etc.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh god,wrestling on the sci fi channel. Now i know they've lost the plot! Oh for some decent classic movies like that Quok!  
Living is better than the sci fi channel!


----------



## The Ace (Jul 5, 2008)

The problem is that most of the 'Star Trek,' stuff is owned by other channels in the UK, so Sci-fi can't show it.

They're showing a John Carpenter season this week, films that you may want to watch once, but not every day.

I signed up to Telewest cable (as it was then) because this was one of the channels available, but it's a complete waste of space.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

The Ace said:


> .
> 
> .
> 
> , but it's a complete waste of space.



And very little outer space!


----------



## Delvo (Jul 5, 2008)

The new "Battlestar _Galactica_" is produced by the Sci-Fi channel, and it's pretty highly praised.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

Delvo said:


> The new "Battlestar _Galactica_" is produced by the Sci-Fi channel, and it's pretty highly praised.



Yea i've never seen that. Meant to watch it when it first aired but just missed it as we never watch the Sci fi channel. We have it on our  Tesco DVD rental list.


----------



## The Ace (Jul 5, 2008)

We won't, Sky One bought the rights.  Cable viewers over here can't get the channel and Sci-fi has neither the money nor the inclination to bid.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmmm,we have Virgin Media which tho not great has an On Demand service that lets us play catch up. If we went over to Sky i'm pretty sure we'd lose that.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jul 5, 2008)

With Sky + you can record what you like.

Plus there is Sky Player. https://skyplayer.sky.com/vod/page/home.do


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah i don't think Sky + is the same,plus its an expensive box, 100 quid,thats with a discount!


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

OK its on now and its showing a documentary about the hidden power of Crystal Skulls,wooo,then Village of the Damned,a horror film with Christopher Lee,then Escape from LA,yay a bit of sci fi!


----------



## Quokka (Jul 5, 2008)

AE35Unit said:


> Oh god,wrestling on the sci fi channel. Now i know they've lost the plot! Oh for some decent classic movies like that Quok!
> Living is better than the sci fi channel!



It must be the US one then, I know it's been mentioned here before at any rate, I mean ok it's fantasy but still! 

I've seriously started looking more to late night ABC to get get my SF fix then to the Sci-Fi Channel, Day of the Triffids, The Cat people, Creature from the Black Lagoon, the original The Fly and the original King Kong (plus what I mentioned before) were all movies I've seen in the last year or so that I never would have seen if not for the ABC. Which is great but the ABC still only shows the older B&W movies, there's so many watchable sci-fi movies all through the decades, many of them nowhere near box office hits that you wonder how tight a margin they're looking at if it's only money stopping the sci-fi channel showing them .


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 5, 2008)

Thats it Quok,i'm moving to Oz!


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jul 6, 2008)

The only good shows on Sci-Fi Channel are the reruns of The X-Files, The Twilight Zone, The Outer Limits and the upcoming season of my favorite show, Eureka.

Eureka | SCIFI.COM


----------



## Dave (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately not in the UK, Angrybuddist. As The Ace already said, over here the rights to all these series have been bought up by other channels. Even things made by the US SCIFI channel like 'Stargate: Atlantis', 'Sliders' and 'Battlestar Galactica'.

At least we don't get 'Wrestling'  I thought all the 'Paranormal' shows and 'Alien Encounters' shows were stretching its remit a little, but 'Wrestling'?


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 6, 2008)

Was never a fan of the X files, it always seemed to be the same thing,aliens amongst us, like Men In Black but not funny


----------



## Ice fyre (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with you all the British SCIFI channel is going down hill fast. the only thing worth catching is the excellent Medium (IMO) although they did show TIN MAN which was, well....ok. The last thing I saw they were showing was a cheap TV movie which was cheap cheap cheap about an avalance or a superweapon at the top of a mountain.

SIGH I just dont really watch it anymore, they did a good show a few years back called Mad mad house, a sort of Big Brother in which the "normal People " had to live with five Alternative lifestyle people ( a vampire, a witch, a naturuist,a voodo priestess and a modren Primative.) which was funny out of sheer torture value. Although it was interesting to hear the "alts" talk about their lifesyles!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 15, 2008)

Is the US SciFi channel still showing wrestling?  I thought they'd stopped.

Then again, I haven't actually *watched* the SciFi channel in forever.

I gave up when the US channel started running nothing but really really bad movies all weekend long.


----------

